# IKernal.exe Installshield Program



## Stone Magnet (May 29, 2006)

Hey all,

Lately I've been having problems installing, well...anything. The InstallShield Wizard gives me an error saying:

*The InstallShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be installed.

iKernel.exe could not be copied to 'C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Engine\6\Intel 32'.
Make sure that you have the appropriate privileges to copy files to this folder. (0x20)*

Sometimes I don't get that error, and the InstallShield Wizard just freezes. When that happens, I open Windows Task Manager, and "IKernal.exe" is running. Whenever I end that process, I get an error saying:

*The InstallShield Engine (iKernel.exe) could not be launched.

Server execution failed.*

I've tried doing this: http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108247

When I try to install the iKernel Engine Update, the InstallShield Wizard freezes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you able to install the installshield update in safe mode?


----------



## Stone Magnet (May 29, 2006)

Nope. It freezes in Safe Mode as well.


----------

